# What mutation is coconut?



## Erincabrera (Apr 1, 2019)

Is she a cobalt recessive pied? I will attach a few photos. Her cere is white and blue. Will it change to brown or stay white and blue?


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

She does look like a recessive pied. Her cere will turn brown when she comes into condition.


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

You got it right 

She looks adorable!


----------



## Erincabrera (Apr 1, 2019)

Thank you both for the reply


----------

